# استفتاء افضل الفلاتر المنزلية



## الجعفرى (21 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

بعد التحية اريد من كل الخبراء بموضوع فلترة المياة الافاضل ان ينصحوننى بنوعية الفلتر الذى يصلح فى منزل 
التناضح العكسى 
ام المعقم بالفوق بنفسجية
ام ذا الثلاث مراحل؟؟ ايهم 

سا عدونى فالامر جد خطير ​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا أفضل الثلاث مراحل للتصفية أكثر .


----------



## الجعفرى (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا مشرفنا الغالى على المرور الكريم

ولكن اظن ان الثلاث مراحل لايكفى فاغلب الظن ان المياة ملوثة بالانتميبا


----------



## هيثم عبدالخالق (17 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اخى الفاضل قبل ان اخبرك بافضل انواع الاجهزة المنزلية هل لى ان اسالك ما هى نسبة الاملاح الذائبة عندك فان كانت فى الحد المسموح فانصحك بجهاز فلترة 3مراحل مذود بوحدة u.v
وان كانت النسبة تتعدى الحد المسموح بة فجهاز او الفلتر الخماسى هوة لاانسب لاحتوائة على الممبريين والبوسط كربون لازالة الاملاح الذائبة والبكتريا


----------



## yousef mhamed (23 يناير 2011)

انا يوسف محمد عضو فى هذا الموقع من ليبيا نحن يوجد لدينا جهاز لتنقية المياه يسمى ماجلان هل هذا يصلح لتنقية المياه الشرب < ولكم جزيل الشكر>


----------



## yousef mhamed (23 يناير 2011)

نحن نريد اخر متوصلت اليه التكنولوجية فى استخدام الانابيب p.p.r فى حمامات المنازل <<<برجو الافادة بهذا وشكرا>>>


----------



## imiaama1989 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

إذا كانت نسبة الأملاح أقل من 500 جزء من المليون فيكون الحل هو جهاز يعمل بنظام u.f أما لو النسبه أعلى فالحل يكون جهاز يعمل بنظام r.o


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------

